# yellow diarrhea



## comguay (Apr 13, 2009)

I am 42 years, and Lately i have change from constipation to yellow diahrrea (watery type) explosive in nature after meals, about 30 minutes lots of gas and bloating....in the moorning mushy type and maybe hard pellets in between usually eavening ..........I have been diagnosed with IBS in the past (after colonoscopy) and now all my CBC, FOBT, inflamation markers, came back ok.The only one pending results is for CELIAC, could it also be this?? should I take inmodium or pass it all?? and eat wisely??Thanks,


----------



## keycat (Apr 6, 2009)

IBS and Celiac disease can be very similar, so I think it's possible. I'd wait for the test results. In the meantime, you might try cutting gluten out of your diet to see if that helps at all. If it is IBS, Imodium can definitely help. Be careful about how much you take, though, because it can cause constipation, which leads to bad rebound D for some people. I usually start with a half an Imodium and if that doesn't work, I take another half, etc.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Diarrhea can be yellow because it is diarhea.There isn't different colors for different diseases.Stool when it enters the colon from the small intestine is yellow, or sometimes green. That is the normal color it starts out.If it moves through faster than the bacteria change the color chemicals to brown then it comes out yellow.Diarrhea after a meal is very common in IBS and wouldn't necessarily be something specific to celiac. Any disease that causes diarrhea can have diarrhea after a meal when the colon is most active, but explosive rapid diarrhea tends to be the over reaction of the IBS-effected colon to the normal "move it along" signal every human gets after every single meal their entire life.If it happens no matter what you eat, you might try a small dose of Imodium before the meal to calm it down. Taking the Imodium after the diarrhea hits means you have most of the drugs effect when you no longer need it.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I did a little research on this , and what I found is exactly what Kathleen described , plus it also stated , yellow Diarrhea can be a sign of Not enough Bile for processing.Not sure how accurate this info is , but it was interesting to read.


----------

